# Moving from UK to Florida



## Garthdee44 (May 7, 2017)

I am a registered nurse in the UK. I am looking to move to Florida with my husband, and 2 children (current ages are 6, 4 and 3). I have no idea where to start as when I look online I'm being told various different things. I have family in the Fort Myers area and am keen to live near them. I also am looking at setting up my own business. Any advice would be appreciated.
Thanks


----------



## Crawford (Jan 23, 2011)

You need a work visa to work in the US so look for suitable jobs in the Fort Myers area and see if a prospective employer can obtain a work visa for you. At one time there were special visas for nurses but these have come and gone.

What family do you have in FM? -unless someone like parents then they are not going to be of any help.

Start a business - then you would need an investment visa like EB2 or E2 . Both require substantial investment money.

https://www.uscis.gov/eb-5

https://www.uscis.gov/green-card/green-card-through-job/green-card-through-investment

E2 Visa For Investors and Business in USA | E2 Requirements and Application - E2 Visa Renewal - E2 Extensions - Work in America - USA Work Permit - Green Card - E2 Visa - US E2 Investment Visa - Business Investors visa USA - L1 - H1B - H1-B - H-1B -


----------

